# Livestream 2-26-13



## JBroida (Feb 26, 2013)

our livestream is up today again... you can view it on youtube here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports


----------



## steeley (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice Jon every one just get's better .
I would like to see a view above the wheel but that's just me and what grit is that wheel.
How's Sara coming along with her sharpening .


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 26, 2013)

He shows the wheel when needed. I watched him grind out an usuba edge to get past a rounded ura then grind up the shinogi and thin the edge back out. I assume this is a low grit stone to do this work, my question is also what grit is it, how many different grit wheels do you have, how much of a pita is it to change them and how do you flatten the surface?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 26, 2013)

i have a few different wheels... one is really coarse (on the wheel now), and the other is just slightly more coarse than a medium grit stone. Its kind of a PITA to change them, but i rarely need to. On flattening, its not done in any way you might think. Maybe one day, i can show you. Anyways, its not something that needs to be done every few minutes or anything like that.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

So, a question to the masses... do you like this livestream thing? Is it something you would like me to keep doing or is it not worthwhile?


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 27, 2013)

I love it! I'm new to this and trying to soak it all in. Videos like this are a big help!!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

Today's livestream will be up shortly...
http://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 27, 2013)

I like it. Youtube is way easier and more stable than the other ways you did it before


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks... it took a little to figure out how to do it, but i think its much better this way


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sound is a little funny, underwater like and the resolution is a little low. But what are you gonna do? It still provides a good insight into how it's done.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

streaming limits how HD i can go... and the computer is so "smart" that it filters out the sound of the wheel as background noise


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 27, 2013)

Is there a way that you could see questions being posted to the video's channel and answer them live?


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2013)

I enjoy the the live stream and always click on the link.
and at the 5 min mark he show some wheel action Heck YA!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Is there a way that you could see questions being posted to the video's channel and answer them live?



I think so... I'll try next time


----------



## Squilliam (Feb 28, 2013)

I always seem to miss the live streams, but watch them later. I don't know how many people watch live, but do you think it would be worth making the same type of videos, but instead of streaming them you film it and upload later in a higher quality?


----------



## DSChief (Feb 28, 2013)

That water wheel is wicked crazy!, when will you have them up on the web site for sale:biggrin:


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2013)

Squilliam said:


> I always seem to miss the live streams, but watch them later. I don't know how many people watch live, but do you think it would be worth making the same type of videos, but instead of streaming them you film it and upload later in a higher quality?



He already has a whole load of them on his channel.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2013)

i may be able to do something like that... i'm also trying to figure out how to stream in HD


----------

